
Plato despaired, but he also pointed the way to renewal - diodorus
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2017/04/making-athens-great-again/517791/?single_page=true
======
diodorus
This struck me as a good article with a bad headline, and I wasn't sure how to
reword it so I just used part of the subheadline (dek). Open to other
suggestions for it.

